
Elon Musk joins Donald Trump’s advisory council - athrun
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/elon-musk-donald-trump-advisory-council-a7474416.html
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13175928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13175928)

